# Potty calf weaning need HELP!!!



## Animalfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hello
I'm trying to wean my potty calf Drover it is going good but he is looking skinny but fat! His belly is MASSIVE! But you can see his ribs is this normal?
We had another one once and he was like that and it took 2 and a bit years for him to look in shape again :bun

By the way I am new here so it would be nice for a little information on the site hehe *


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 30, 2011)

What is a "potty calf"?  What are you feeding the calf?  How old is it?  What breed is it?  Have you wormed it?  Need this information to help you.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 30, 2011)

It sounds like he's anything BUT a calf if he's older than "2 and a bit years."  If he's that old he should've been weaned 2 years ago.  But I can't say anything more until you give us some more information on him.


----------



## john in wa (Apr 1, 2011)

We do not have a clue what a potty calf is. I am guessing this is a bottle calf. If he is a rack of bones with a giant gut he has not had the proper nutrition as a young calf. 


The 2 and a bit i think they are talking about another calf.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 1, 2011)

............


----------

